# Anti-Defamation of Jews and Italians works both ways



## Tom Polono (Apr 9, 2013)

Just like there is the ADL or Anti Defamation League of *B'nai B'rith *so have the Sons of Italy have set up there own anti-defamation league-
http://www.osia.org/csj/stereotyping-anti-defamation.php
http://iaonevoice.blogspot.com/
That being said there are those that simply pointing out that some Italians are in the Mafia and some Jews have been behind the communist movements is somehow racist?
While they are bikering back and forth the Anglo-Saxon Masons and Skull and Bonesman are running to the bank with the $$$$$


----------



## joaquim33 (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah dude i know, i hopped out of there last november, it was pretty easy, only had to wait like 3 hours, there is a good cum n' go right by the catch out and the girl who works the night shift there that will hook you up with free coffee.


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm pissed; my NWO shill check is late. 

Cxr - master super imperial overlord 33rd degree Statist


----------

